# job interview???



## lovemybully (Dec 23, 2008)

oh my god! my company started letting people go today due to the bad economy. they will be getting rid of people for the rest of the week. i've been working there since 1987. that's 22 years of not having to go on a job interview. that's the first thing i thought of when i heard what was going on.
i didn't think of the people that lost their jobs, or my mortage, or my health insurance. i just thought of the dread of going on a job interview. i'm such not a people person. and i get ultra nervous in situations like that. okay i get kind of close to having a heart or a seizure of some sort. i hope this turns out to be a bad experience and i'm not actually laid off. i'm already having panic attacks about interviews and first day on the job. 

i thought SAD was hard on teens b/c it gets in the way of their social life but i guess it does not get any better. even when you learn to deal with it and somewhat accomodate it in your life it still rears it's ugly head.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that. So many people are losing their jobs these days, and it is so sad. Job interviews are very scary for me as well. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

I totally know your pain. I would keep a job no matter how hated to avoid interviewing and starting a new job. I lost my job awhile back after 13 years. When they handed me the envelope, I knew it wasn't a Christmas card. My heart just sank, and I had to instantaneously run to the bathroom. I've always been amazed how fast the message gets from my brain to my gut! ] I think I dread looking for work more than anything. It takes me like a year to get semi-comfortable somewhere too if I'm ever able to find someone willing to hire me. I'm glad I found this board though because I'll use it for support when going on interviews and starting a new job if I ever get one. Let us know what happens, and ask for prayers if it's the worst. At least you won't be alone in spirit. I know the horror of it, you have my utmost sympathies.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

That is a scary situation. I hope it turns out to be a false alarm.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

lovemybully said:


> i thought SAD was hard on teens b/c it gets in the way of their social life but i guess it does not get any better. even when you learn to deal with it and somewhat accomodate it in your life it still rears it's ugly head.


I'm scared. Maybe if I move to a third world country, I can live longer in isolation with the little money I have now without having to work.


----------



## lovemybully (Dec 23, 2008)

sol,
it is scarey. it's okay to be scared; most of us have no choice. it's not okay to let it run your life. you can't hide from it.

the update at work is they will continue to let people go through the end of the week and then they will re-evaluate more layoffs in six months. a slow and painful death for me. 

besides the job interview and the first day on the job anxiety, now i have a new one. the packing up my desk fear. we have an open space layout in our office and i'm dreading having to pack my stuff in front of everyone. all eyes will be on me and i hate that more than anything. that's why i don't let my co-workers know when my birthday is (so i don't have to endure the cake and them gathering around my desk). i dread being the center of any attention since i was a young child.

oh well, keep your spirits up!


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

lovemybully said:


> we have an open space layout in our office and i'm dreading having to pack my stuff in front of everyone. all eyes will be on me and i hate that more than anything. that's why i don't let my co-workers know when my birthday is (so i don't have to endure the cake and them gathering around my desk). i dread being the center of any attention since i was a young child.


That open space environment is the worst for someone with SAD. I never did get used to working in an office with a bunch of other people. Since I've been freelancing from home my life has improved tremendously. I only have to deal with people over the phone except for an occasional in person meeting.

One suggestion... Ask your doctor for a prescription for beta-blockers. Take one when you know you're going to be in an anxiety provoking situation. They really do work.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

lovemybully said:


> i've been working there since 1987.


you've been there a long time,have other people been there longer? i would think they would lay off newer people,if you've been there for 22 years im sure you would be one of the best they have and they would'nt lay you off.


----------



## OliverPilon (Jul 6, 2008)

the only thing is, theres the "time youve been working there factor", but theres
also the fact that sometimes its people with people's skills that charm they way to good jobs and gets to keep them - and not necessarily because of the time youve been there or purely on performance factor.

Altough with the struggling economy, i imagine bosses look at individual performances more than they used to in the past..


----------



## lovemybully (Dec 23, 2008)

i don't know oliver, i think there is a terrible abuse of power in biz today. think bosses will take a personable kiss-*** over a better performer. the update is that my company is done with layoffs for now; however, they will resume in May.

you bring up a good point about how we are judged based on personality. this can really hurt us in the workplace since we can come accross as not having one.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I might be looking at the prospect of job hunting soon and interviews have never really scared me for some reason, I can usually be pretty good when I'm trying to totally lie and sell myself lol. But what scares me is meeting all the new people and being the new guy for the first month. Ugh that makes me really anxious. 

Can I ask what industry you're in?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

solasum said:


> I'm scared. Maybe if I move to a third world country, I can live longer in isolation with the little money I have now without having to work.


Wow- it's weird I have thought similar things in the past...


----------



## mypasswordneverworks (Dec 12, 2008)

I hate them. They're so fake. It's not based on what you've done or how good you are (both of which can be seen on your resume & via references that actually KNOW your work)--it's about how much you can sell yourself with fake bull**** in a people-person way. Seriously, the better you can just bull crap out of your ***, the better off you'll be.

*this is for "real" interviews in the corporate world (not retail and such).*

/bitter


----------



## lovemybully (Dec 23, 2008)

dax said:


> Can I ask what industry you're in?


i'm in International Trade.

:yawn


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

lovemybully said:


> i'm in International Trade.
> 
> :yawn


I minored in international business hoping to get into something like that...seems impossible to get into...but interesting. You don't like it?


----------



## mypasswordneverworks (Dec 12, 2008)

lovemybully said:


> i think there is a terrible abuse of power in biz today.  think bosses will take a personable kiss-*** over a better performer.


Yes, this is true unfortunately. i too would like to know how you got into it?


----------



## lovemybully (Dec 23, 2008)

22 years ago thing were different. i went to a job agency and they sent me for an interview. i go the job and i did not even know what kind of biz it was.

i don't particularly like it. it's just a paycheck. you don't have to have any particular talent, knowledge, or passion to do this work; and, your labor does nothing but put money in the pocket of the owner (in my case a huge japanese corporation, although my company is incorporated in the USA). i think importing is hurting our country big-time. if i was in charge i shut down the ports immediately.


----------



## zapapop (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm in the same situation with the economy and after all these years I'm going back to school. I'm really dreading it. If I have to do any type of speeches or just read out loud after all these years away from school - well, we'll see - maybe now that I'm older it'll be better. Maybe I won't care quite as much what people think. I hope so at least.


----------



## lovemybully (Dec 23, 2008)

*job update*

this is an old thread.

update: my company continued to lay off people since i posted this. i was in the last group they let go. my last day after 22 years is october 16. my whole department will be gone that day. they are moving our jobs to Boise. we were offered relocation packages but i took the severance. you know it's not easy to move and leave the FEW people that you have with very little prospects of making friends. not that i have any friends here after living here all my life; but, i have a little family.

anyway, i think the fear of being laid off was more overwhelming than the actual prospect. they told us three weeks ago and i had a rough first four days. then i sort of got used to the idea.

i will keep fellow crikets updated when i get around to my first job interview. it will be a while yet. unemployment in jersey runs close to two years and i get one year's severance pay.

keep your heads up! don't let it get you down.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

lovemybully said:


> this is an old thread.
> 
> update: my company continued to lay off people since i posted this. i was in the last group they let go. my last day after 22 years is october 16. my whole department will be gone that day. they are moving our jobs to Boise. we were offered relocation packages but i took the severance. you know it's not easy to move and leave the FEW people that you have with very little prospects of making friends. not that i have any friends here after living here all my life; but, i have a little family.
> 
> ...


I wish you luck


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear that you've been laid off. Good luck with the job search and let us know how you're getting on.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

I have never liked "going out & looking for a job," and, at the age of 58 things are worse for me than ever!

I had 2 part time jobs. On one of them I've held for now, going on 14 years, my pay has been cut twice in the past 2 years, and on the other one, the boss just wanted to give my job to someone else.

So, I've had a drastic reduction of income, and unless I can get more work, & more income, what lies ahead for me is very grim, and so horrifying, I don't want to think about it, but I can't help thinking about it, and do so all the time.

During the going into 14 years I have kept that part time job, there has been no personal growith or maturity from the work experience. It has been noting but a dead end that has gotten me nowhere.

At the age of 58, having to fill out an application form scares me to death, as does the thot of having a job interview.

I have never in my life had a "real" job, of any kind, doing anything at all. Just menial low paying part time jobs.

And, there have been long periods of time in my life when I have been unemployed, which just about every application form I've seen requires an applicant to accout for. For me to do so, would require attatching the extra pages that the forms say to do so if you have to.

And, if I got an interview, the employer would obviously be able to tell from my written application form, and just from my appearance, and no knowing how to answer his/her questions, that there is definitely something about this character that is not quite right.

I don't' think the fact that I've kept a menial, low paying job for going on 14 years, would mean a thing to an employer.

In fact, I think it would only be negative, and lead him/her to ask: "during those 14 years, why haven't you moved up to better work?"


----------



## lovemybully (Dec 23, 2008)

helpless said:


> At the age of 58, having to fill out an application form scares me to death, as does the thot of having a job interview.
> QUOTE]
> 
> helpless,
> thanks for sharing. brother, you're not alone. we all live with the same secret. we have a disability that people can't see and most don't understand. just keep yr head up and do the best you can. i'm trying to look at the bright side of things that i have no control over.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the post, lovemybully. (I suppose your name refers to your dog. I love dogs, too).

Glad to know someone does understand.

With SAs, it's not always immediately apparent that we "aren't quite right," but when we are asked personal questions about ourselves, and answer truthfully, it begins to become apparent that something is "wrong" with us.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I really need a better job because I have no money. I have good credentials but I fumble over my words in interviews and appear unintelligent and disorganized. I hate being on display. I hate having to vamp up my energy level, because, of course, you can't do a good job if you're an introvert.


----------



## hdblue (Nov 18, 2010)

epril said:


> I really need a better job because I have no money. I have good credentials but I fumble over my words in interviews and appear unintelligent and disorganized. I hate being on display. I hate having to vamp up my energy level, because, of course, you can't do a good job if you're an introvert.


Hi,

You want good to find a job. You must make ready for interview. I have some my ideals. I hope it's useful.

This link below can show more info, you can find them at: 
*How to interview*

Good luck.


----------



## JoeBrick (Apr 23, 2011)

*Help For your next Job Interview*

Hey everyone,

I just wanted to let you know about this new iPhone app called "Get Hired!"

It is a very useful tool if you are trying to prepare for any kind of job interview...I stumbled across this app the other day when I was trying to prepare for an interview I had the next day with a marketing firm in the Tampa Bay area.

I had been unemployed for about 5 months and had been to almost 10 interviews in that time period but none of them offered me a position. However, once I downloaded the "Get Hired!" app for my iPhone and went through all of the practice interview questions and interview tips I was much more confident and prepared for the interview and was offered a job the following day!

I thing everyone needs to try out "Get Hired!" before your next interview and increase your chances for success! Here is the link to it in the iTunes store or just search for Get Hired in the app store.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/get-hired/id432178463?mt=8&ls=1


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

This is an old post....I wonder how things went for lovemybully. I can understand her anxieties, and I hope it turned out well for her.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

JoeBrick said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know about this new iPhone app called "Get Hired!"
> 
> ...


You couldn't find a more recent thread to necro for your link juice?

Ban him mods.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

gilt said:


> This is an old post....I wonder how things went for lovemybully. I can understand her anxieties, and I hope it turned out well for her.


I hope it turned out well for her as well. Even though this post is old, the subject of unemployment still rings true today. This economy is tough, they swear the job market is getting better but I don't see it. I am trying to look for a job but is hard to find anything. Many people are out of work and the competition is stiff to get a job and keep a job.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

^ Good luck on your job search, peach123. I'd be interested on how things go for you out there.


----------



## nathan123 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello,

We believed that there are people who had in some instances had a nice feedback because they have used the guide in some kind of useful way. And yes there are people who find the guide useless.


----------



## reviewads (Aug 10, 2013)

GET THE ULTIMATE GUID TO JOB INTERVIEW ANSWERS !!

http://bc84flfsy919eh27-gjh44oi1d.hop.clickbank.net/?tid=ADS


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

God bless America


similar situation happened to my mother after 30 years on the job.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

nathan123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We believed that there are people who had in some instances had a nice feedback because they have used the guide in some kind of useful way. And yes there are people who find the guide useless.





reviewads said:


> GET THE ULTIMATE GUID TO JOB INTERVIEW ANSWERS !!
> 
> http://bc84flfsy919eh27-gjh44oi1d.hop.clickbank.net/?tid=ADS


Well looks like spam bots brought back this really great thread from long ago.

Hope the OP is doing well like gilt said. Apparently, she dissappeared from this site for over 3 nears now.


----------

